# New Outdoor Pit



## yewherper (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All, 
So my parents have decided to redo our backyard, which means i get to remake my pits. I have decided to make one big pit, instead of 2 again. 
Here are some pics of the old ones, and some of my new one being constructed. 
Hope you like.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 29, 2011)

That's one BIG pit.

What's going in it?


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 29, 2011)

looks good keep us posted what ya kepimg in there


----------



## yewherper (Dec 29, 2011)

Um, beardies, Blueys, Long neck turtles and Water dragons. I also wanna get some Cunninghams or land mullets.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish i could dig my backyard like that


----------



## Coppersimon (Dec 29, 2011)

Dude looking good. Going to push mine to 2400 by 2400 tomorrow my thinks.


----------



## yewherper (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha Dylan, I had to do a lot of persuading with the first 2. This one was easy tho, it will make the yard look better. So just use that as an excuse...lol 

Cool Simon, if you need a hand give us a call.


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (May 12, 2012)

looks good, is it finished yet?


----------



## mike83 (May 12, 2012)

Love it mate looks awesome


----------



## yewherper (Mar 29, 2013)

So...I finally finished my pit. Pretty stoked with the results and how it looks. 
Here some pic's. Hope you like.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 29, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for sharing! Ever thought about some terrestrial monitors in there?...sorry, bad habit.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow that took a long time to finish aha


----------



## Troy06 (Mar 29, 2013)

that is the best I love it well dun


----------



## yewherper (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha IV of course i have, was thinking sandies down the track. But would have to put a roof on it, plus then i would have to get them past mum...lol
BDkeeper i had it finished awhile ago, just didnt make it look pretty til now. 
Thanks Troy.


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 29, 2013)

Hell yeah man!..If your gonna build something like that, you might as well do it nice and big right! haha =)


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 29, 2013)

yewherper said:


> Haha IV of course i have, was thinking sandies down the track. But would have to put a roof on it, plus then i would have to get them past mum...lol



What about Rosenbergs Yewie? Sorry, can't help with the mum part!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks great. You obviously dont have any big birds of prey where you are. They would raid that setup in no time here.


----------



## Barrett (Mar 29, 2013)

That is an awesome pit you have built


----------

